# Came across this



## esj (Jun 9, 2012)

This is not a site I've seen before. However, you'll all probably be familiar with it 

http://www.michaels.com/All-Knit/projects-yarnandneedlecrafts-allknit,default,sc.html


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I have not seen that one before, some good patterns on there, thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lots of great patterns, will bookmark! Thank you


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't seen this before. Thx.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I hadn't seen this before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a great selection. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Crochet version:
http://www.michaels.com/All-Crochet/projects-yarnandneedlecrafts-allcrochet,default,sc.html


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks what a great site.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

first time i have seen this link. some good patterns. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks,


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

